# New member on 2ww



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

hi to everyone,

I'm new but was told about this thread in the introductions.  I'm due to test on the 22nd after my first ivf, dh and myself have been ttc for 3 1/2 years and was diagnosed with severe endo and large ovarian cysts in 2002.

My friends keep asking do i feel pg but i have no idea how it feels?  I keep trying not to be too hopeful or too negative for a positive result i just wish test day would hurry up.

Good luck to everyone who is testing soon and i hope the time passes quickly for you

Regards
Shelley x


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Hi Shelley

Welcome to FF and the 2WW.  I am also on the 2WW testing the 23rd, so know how you feel.  Hope everything goes well for you

Love

Sarah
xx


----------



## MARTEEN (Sep 13, 2003)

Hi Shelly

Welcom to the site

I am also on 2ww, had Et on Monday, testing 27th December.

Wishing you lots of positive vibes and hoping you get that BFP.

Luv

Teen
x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Sarah and Teen,

Good luck with your test dates, may we be blessed with a great Christmas and a wonderful 2005

Love
Shelley x


----------



## Sims76 (Dec 19, 2004)

hello everyone

I too am testing over Christmas (26th Dec) after doing my first IUI / clomid treatment.  Good luck to everyone.  It is so nice to read your threads and to realise that I'm not the only woman going through this with the same hopes and fears - it's so good to share your experiences. 

Sims xx


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome Shelly.

Not long to wait now. I have my fingers crossed that you get that  

Best wishes

Gina


----------

